# [SOLVED] Can't Join Black Ops PC



## Lmaonade (Jul 28, 2011)

So a few days ago i wanted to play a game of Zombies in black ops. When i hit the search button, the game just stopped searching without even showing me how many games are available and said that "no matches were found, Please try again later." I noticed at the bottom corner it said "Joining game lobby..."
I checked my connection settings and it said its open to every game, I never had to do port forwarding (Its also nearly impossible to do so and i cant figure it out.). I realized when I'm picking a map to play on there is no new map (Shangri-la) and i did not get any update. The status of the game on the black op website it completely fine.

Today when i tried to join a game multilayer i could only find two servers that were "Barebones Demo" and it had no people on. It still tells me how much people are online and how many servers there are but i cant find any. I also couldn't join the game because an error kept coming up.

So if anybody read this Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeease HELP


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Can't Join Black Ops PC*

Check your Filters that you have set in-game in Black Ops. I can't quite remember exactly where they are at. However, when you start multiplayer and see the servers list I think it is at the bottom of the screen. Make sure you check "Any" or "All" for all the filters and hit refresh. 
On Zombies I think it is at the bottom right hand corner of the screen when you first select online.
I recall having the same issue and it was after I tried filtering my searches.


----------



## Lmaonade (Jul 28, 2011)

Headpred said:


> Check your Filters that you have set in-game in Black Ops. I can't quite remember exactly where they are at. However, when you start multiplayer and see the servers list I think it is at the bottom of the screen. Make sure you check "Any" or "All" for all the filters and hit refresh.
> On Zombies I think it is at the bottom right hand corner of the screen when you first select online.
> I recall having the same issue and it was after I tried filtering my searches.


Thanks for trying to help but I said my girdle are all set to "All" and or "yes" and it still only finds two servers that I can't join.


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Uhm. I would say wait for a patch because that happens to me on the first month of the game so I waited for patch and it worked. You could also try asking a friend to invite you to a server


----------

